# which supercharger?



## })roppedSX (Apr 21, 2003)

looking into putting a supercharger for my 1.6 200sx. Any sugestions.:jump: please!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol! www.usethesearchbuttonnewbie.ok? do you know why you want a supercharger instead of a turbo? Do you know anything about superchargers?


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *lol! www.usethesearchbuttonnewbie.ok? do you know why you want a supercharger instead of a turbo? Do you know anything about superchargers? *



What the hell is all the about??? 
Obviously he is new here. Give him a break. Also why do you ask such a dumb question at the end??? I mean, do you know about Turbos? I bet you dont. Stop dissing people. You think your shit doesnt stink but it does. Im through with you.


})roppedSX, Superchargers arent really made for our cars. If you dont want, you can go custum or you can contact HotShot Performnance and ask about the turbo kits they sell for the 1.6. You can also get oin touch with Jim Wolf Technologies for a plug and play ECU for the turbo setup. Run a quick search on here and youll find more info plus a few pics of turbo'd 1.6's.


Goodluck,

Khem


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I agree. The best supercharger out there is the Vortech and they are mostly for american cars, or like the Honda Shitvic only cuz the honda needs a big boost in performance as we all know. Now turbo on the other hand is pretty much made for our nissans cuz nissan already makes a decent amount of power, but a little more wouldnt hurt.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbo lag gives us a chance to get some traction before the tires break loose again


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

Bumpin240sx said:


> *I agree. The best supercharger out there is the Vortech and they are mostly for american cars, or like the Honda Shitvic only cuz the honda needs a big boost in performance as we all know. Now turbo on the other hand is pretty much made for our nissans cuz nissan already makes a decent amount of power, but a little more wouldnt hurt. *


Are you saying superchargers are better for all out power and turbo's are better for a smaller gain? If you are, thats not correct...


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

mpg9999 said:


> *Are you saying superchargers are better for all out power and turbo's are better for a smaller gain? If you are, thats not correct... *


Somewhat. 

When you have a supercharger, since its driven off the belts, you have boost as soon as you step on the gas. its good because its instant power but if you have too much power, when you launch your gonna be burning out instead of moving. With a turbo you have to wait until it spools. This gives you a reagular launch and a short peiod in time until the turbo kicks in. Now the biggest and best reason to have a turbocharger rather than a supercharger is you can adjust the boost a hell of alot easier rather than having to change the belt driven pulley on the supercharger. You cant just push a button when your at the red light and switch into high boost.

About the gians, that depends on the size of the pulley you use on the supercharger, or the size of the turbo.

Hope this helps,



Khem


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

also turbos are more efficient... unlike larger displacement engines, our engines usually peak in power very high in the rpms making a supercharger relatively useless...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on what supercharger you get.

there are certain setups you can get that will act sort of like a turbo, in essence that it creates max boost at higher rpm instead of right off the bat. I'm thinking roots type? Maybe centrifugal, but I'm not quite sure. I know there's someone on the boards that knows the difference,

but either way...............it's just as hard to install a supercharger as a turbo, in this case, being that there are no specific supercharger apps for the 1.6. 

Also what Khem said is true...........the supercharger will aid you in smoking out your tires in 2 days, whereas turbo will give you a chance to get some traction before boost kicks in.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no generally turbos will always be more efficient because there is no parasitic loss AND wasted exhaust gas energy is recycled to compress the air.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I never said turbo wasn't efficient.........................I was just saying some s/c setups can be made to optimize boost in top end


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh... sorry (doing physics homework, didn't read carefully). yeah I guess if you change pulley size you can determine when the boost comes on.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

hey james how is the automatic turbo for the GA16DE, what size turbo and any dynos or appox hp to the wheel


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

See my other post! I'm done and the auto doesn't feel any different, just faster!!!


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

James said:


> *no generally turbos will always be more efficient because there is no parasitic loss AND wasted exhaust gas energy is recycled to compress the air. *


That is not why turbo's are more effecient (if by efficient, you mean compressor efficiency.) The august 2001 issue of SCC has an excellent comparison of turbochargers v. superchargers, writen by Mike Kojima. I would suggest reading that if your interested.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

centrifugal blowers are the ones that are more like turbos. if i had a real job ive though about buying the blower and them fabbing up the rest of the kit. i think itd be a hell of alot easier than fabbing a turbo kit. too the fact that all of my close friends drive mustangs and are very knowledgable about blowers doesnt hurt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Turbochargers are simply more efficient. Its a matter of heating air vs. pressurizing it. A good supercharger operates in the 50% range while a turbo setup should never drop below 70%.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

A good roots type will be in teh 60's, a good centrifugal type will be in the 70's, while a good turbo can operate in 80's. A centrifugal turbocharger will blow hot at higher boost pressure though. If you go to a larger SC, you will have surge problems.

-Mike


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i was thinking of going with a procharger unit since they are centrifugal blowers and also can be intercooled. the only problem i will have is mounting location and brackets. this project is a little while down the road however.


----------

